# Just picked up an Airfix 1/72 Mustang



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Ten bucks at Hobby Lobby - with the 40 off coupon it was only $6.00! 

But the real news isn't the price (good as that is) it's the quality of the kit. Fit and detail are outstanding - reminds me of Tamiya. 


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...K4Kjjaoaz-ebNgGsW-lAulF1jPy_iZYTxNzs9NClbFu9A


I tried to insert that as an image but the buttons are not working for me this morning?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Image test










Which buttons did you try? Right now your post has the codes around the image url.
(It may have also been a temporary glitch in the matrix....)


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I just ordered a 1/72 Hawker Hurricane directly from Airfix. Price was only $8.99 and only four bucks for shipping. They shipped the day I ordered - can't beat that for service.


----------



## Ratch (Sep 1, 2019)

Built a few of these - will post pictures when I'm allowed.


----------

